# Fuente de pc arranca y se apaga enseguida



## sdel

Hola tengo una fuente que al conectarla el ventilador hace un movimiento y se apaga enseguida, medi los diodos y estan bien, los capacitores grandes tambien y los transistores de potencia tambien, igual aca el problema puede estar en el secundario no?


----------



## Pablet

la fuente esta montada en el pc? las fuentes de pc cuando hacen un cortocircuito se paran, puede que si esta montada en un pc este mal la ram, tarjeta grafica o algun componente. quita todos los componentes y la enciendes, y vas añadiendo componente a componente para saber donde esta el error. .  apagando la fuente cada vez por supuesto.
Un saludo


----------



## Dano

Pablet dijo:


> la fuente esta montada en el pc? las fuentes de pc cuando hacen un cortocircuito se paran, puede que si esta montada en un pc este mal la ram, tarjeta grafica o algun componente. quita todos los componentes y la enciendes, y vas añadiendo componente a componente para saber donde esta el error. .  apagando la fuente cada vez por supuesto.
> Un saludo



Cortocircuito o sobrecarga.


----------



## sdel

hola pablet y dano.
no la fuente no esta montada, la intento arrancar en vacio, es decir conectando el cable verde con el negro.
el ventilador como que intenta moverse y se detiene enseguida
saludo


----------



## ABRANINI

Hola, a lo mejor está en corto el ventilador, saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Es probable que tengas uno/s capacitores secos. 
Los primeros candidatos son los de la rama de standby (la que alimenta el regulador). Son de ~10uF x 35 a 50V (chicos) y tienen la mala costumbre de secarse.
Si podés conseguirte un medidor de ESR mejor, porque controlás todos sin desoldar nada.


----------



## sdel

Eduardo dijo:


> Es probable que tengas uno/s capacitores secos.
> Los primeros candidatos son los de la rama de standby (la que alimenta el regulador). Son de ~10uF x 35 a 50V (chicos) y tienen la mala costumbre de secarse.
> Si podés conseguirte un medidor de ESR mejor, porque controlás todos sin desoldar nada.



hola eduardo gracias, para medir la resistencia de los capacitores no hay que desoldarlo?

otra pregunta, tengo otra fuente que revento un ntc, en el cuerpo dice 5d-11 y no lo consigo por ningun lado, este ntc esta en serie y es de proteccion, revento por que un diodo del rectificador estaba en corto. puedo hacer un puente donde estaba el ntc?
el diodo dice rl240 y tampoco lo consigo, por cual diodo lo puedo reemplazar? de cuantos amperes tiene que ser? saludos


----------



## Eduardo

sdel dijo:


> ... para medir la resistencia de los capacitores no hay que desoldarlo?


No. 
Pero ojo: No se mide con tester, se usa un medidor de ESR que los testea con alta frecuencia.

Con tester solamente podés medir la capacidad (si tiene esa opción ) y ahí sí necesitás desoldarlo.
Cuando un condensador se seca el efecto más notable es la variación de la resistencia interna, pero como también te cae la capacidad un tester igual te sirve. La contra es que tenés que sacarlo primero.


> otra pregunta, tengo otra fuente que revento un ntc, en el cuerpo dice 5d-11 y no lo consigo por ningun lado, este ntc esta en serie y es de proteccion, revento por que un diodo del rectificador estaba en corto. puedo hacer un puente donde estaba el ntc?


Si, pero es mejor que en lugar de un puente pongas una resistencia de ~1 ohm 4W para limitar "algo" el chispazo de conexión.
Ese valor que te digo es "a ojo" porque el valor ideal depende de la corriente que esté circulando realmente.


> el diodo dice rl240 y tampoco lo consigo, por cual diodo lo puedo reemplazar? de cuantos amperes tiene que ser?


RL240?...  No será RL204?
Si es así es un diodo rectificador común de 2A x 400V, reemplazable por cualquiera (de 2A 400V mínimo claro ) 
Y si en el negocio no tienen ninguno de 2A, ponele el recontra-común 1N5406/7/8. Aunque como es de 3A, los pines son más gruesos y vas  a tener que agrandar los agujeros.


----------



## sdel

hola gracias eduardo mas clarito imposible! todas las dudas aclaradas. el diodo era rl204 me equivoque al tipear je.
un abrazo che
saludos


----------



## mizutronic

Oi amigo .
 Tive problema como este em meu mini desknote , a fonte é externa . O problema era no cabo de força que estava com solda "fria" , ou seja , com mau contato nos fios , após refefeita a solda dos fios o pc funcionou normalmente .
Me desculpe a resposta em portugues , mas espero ter ajudado 
Abraços a todos do forum .


----------



## sdel

hola mizutronic lamentablemente no entiendo nada tu mensaje, lo unico que pude entender es de una soldadura fria.
saludos


----------



## Cacho

mizutronic dijo:


> Oi amigo .
> Tive problema como este em meu mini desknote , a fonte é externa . O problema era no cabo de força que estava com solda "fria" , ou seja , com mau contato nos fios , após refefeita a solda dos fios o pc funcionou normalmente .
> Me desculpe a resposta em portugues , mas espero ter ajudado
> Abraços a todos do forum .


Hola amigo.

Tuve un problema como este en mi _mini desknote_ (una netbook, estimo), la fuente es externa. El problema era el cable de alimentación que tenía una soldadura fría, o sea, hacían mal contacto los hilos (de cobre). Después de rehacer la soldadura la PC funcionó normalmente.

Disculpame por la respuesta en portugués, sólo espero haberte ayudado.
Abrazos a todos los del foro.


----------



## sdel

hola gracias cacho por la traduccion, buena idea voy a repasar las soldaduras ya que todavia no consegui como medir los capacitores y tengo la fuente por ahi. gracias saludos


----------



## jonnathan1234

ami me paso algo paresido y eran las soldaduras q*UE* estaban frias repasalas todas


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día. 
Sdel, a mi me ha sucedido lo mismo cuando le cambie los capacitores de salida, es decir, probaba la fuente en vasio hacia un pico de tension en las salidas y luego se apagaba. Luego de no me acuerdo que hacer obtuve que la fuente mantega voltajes en la salida, aunque eran un poco erraticos. Por ejemplo obtenia 10v en la salida de 5v, y de esa forma (con esos voltajes), cada vez que ponia una carga pequña se apagaba directamente. 
Algo un poco raro, pero bueno se dio justo la casualidad de que esta semana despues de un año de tenerla tirada por ahi, me agarraron ganas de arreglarla y modificarla un poco.

Suerte.


----------



## jgaztelu

yo no entiendo demasiado de esto, pero estoy intentando hacer uno de esos proyectos en los que se utiliza una fuente ATX como fuente de laboratorio. Algo que se menciona en todos los tutoriales es que (a parte de conectar el verde y el negro), muchas fuentes no encienden si no tienen una carga en la salida, por lo que se recomienda poner una resistencia de 10ohm 10W entre los cables rojo y negro, que haga de carga.

espero haberte ayudado
saludos!


----------



## abndol

Buenos Días/Tardes/Noches a todos, les comento que tengo un problema con la fuente de mi pc, resulta que enciende, pero a los 10 segundos se apaga, la revisé y dos condensadores estaban defectuosos, por lo que ya los cambié pero el problema sigue. Al conectarlo a la tarjeta madre es cuando empieza el problema, ya que si le conecto solo el disco duro y la unidad de CD (sin conectar la motherboard), enciende sin problemas, y estoy seguro que es la fuente, porque la pc la probé con otra fuente y enciende normalmente...


----------



## zxeth

placa de video nueva?, las fuentes se apagan por 2 motivos. Sobretension y porque el micro calienta demaciado


----------



## Helminto G.

en ese caso no esta entregando la corriente adecuada, checaste todos los capacitores? no solo los de salida causan problemas, sumba ligeramente la fuente?


----------



## zxeth

Helminto G. dijo:


> en ese caso no esta entregando la corriente adecuada, checaste todos los capacitores? no solo los de salida causan problemas, sumba ligeramente la fuente?



ya dijo que cambio 2 capacitores coyotee , pero hay algo raro con la mother porque si con los rigidos anda bien es porque problema en la fuente no hay, excepto quee hmm, talvez no esta entregando los 5v. fijate si dan 5v justos. Tambien puenteea la fuente y dejala trabajar un rato apra ver si es caso de calor


----------



## Helminto G.

si no entrega suficiente corriente al conectarle una carga grande obviamente se va a protejer y si conecta la mother con todo y lectoras y rigidos pues no va a jalar si entrega poca corriente, y alomejor hay algun capacitor que este mal aunque no lo paresca


----------



## abndol

zxeth dijo:


> pero hay algo raro con la mother porque si con los rigidos anda bien es porque problema en la fuente no hay, excepto quee hmm, talvez no esta entregando los 5v. fijate si dan 5v justos. Tambien puenteea la fuente y dejala trabajar un rato apra ver si es caso de calor



La motherboard ya la probé con otra fuente y enciende correctamente, por lo que es la fuente, ya dejé la fuente funcionando y no se apaga. Ya revisé los 5v. y me da 4.98v por lo cual no sé que estaría pasando...


----------



## zxeth

y no tenes mas demanda de corriente de l que entrega la fuente?.


----------



## Nicko_2310

buenas abndol esos 4.98V los mediste en vacio ?? como dice zxeth puenta la fuente para arrancarla (verde y negro) pero con alguna carga lectoras de cd o algunos proyecto que tengas que se alimenten con esas tensiones 5 y 12V por un tienpo para aver como responde la fuente y controla que la temperatura no se dispare

la probaste nada mas conectando el mother ??

Suerte


----------



## abndol

Lo probé desconectado de la mother, y con el disco duro conectado, por lo que se me hace raro que se apague cuando está conectada a la mother, y no creo que tenga más demanda de corriente, porque solo tengo el disco duro y el lector de cd


----------



## Nicko_2310

solo con el hdd conectado prueba con otra cosa algun proyecto que tengas para usar con esas tensiones ya que tengo entendido que si los discos duros si no se estan leyendo se apagan o pasan a "consumo 0" 

Suerte


----------



## zxeth

eso es verdad. De cuantos watts es la fuente?, y que micro y mother tenes?


----------



## abndol

La fuente es de 230 watt, y el micro es un Pentium III, el modelo de la mother no sé exactamente


----------



## zxeth

hmm esta medio justoo con 230watts me parece. Fijate si desconectando la disquetera y la compactera anda


----------



## abndol

La acabo de probar solo con el disco duro, (incluso le desconecté una memoria RAM) y tampoco anda, ahora la fuente hace un ruido, como un zumbido


----------



## zxeth

jajaja, si sacas la ram la mother te hace ruido . (exactamente un zumbido). La verdad que muy rara tu posicion. Yo que vos cambio la fuente, porque si tenes otras y anda con otra cambiala directamente


----------



## abndol

zxeth dijo:


> jajaja, si sacas la ram la mother te hace ruido . (exactamente un zumbido).


Perdón por expresarme mal, la fuente con las dos memorias hace ruido, y se apaga, no tengo otras fuentes, con la otra que probé es de un cliente, voy a ver si consigo una...


----------



## Helminto G.

checa de nuevo los capacitores, pero todos, cuando este funcionando tocalos y si uno calienta cambialo


----------



## Nicko_2310

Perdon Abndol pero vuelvo a insistir que pruebas como responde tu fuente a otras cosas que no sea de PC algun motor u algun TDA basico que funcione a 12V y mientras mide esa tension.

Otra cosa que puedes probar (mmm en 10seg.. ) es bien rapido entrar a la bios y si podes mirar los voltajes y tratar de bajar el consumo de la pc... que el micro por esas cosa no este "overclockeado" ya que estoy con zxeth es justo esa potencia pero si nunca tuvo problemas hasta ahora

Descartaste que el zumbido no fuera algun ruido mecanico de cooler ??

Suerte


----------



## abndol

Revisé todos los capacitores y, en efecto, unos estaban secos pero no hinchados, los cambié y funciona, pero ahora un capacitor que había cambiado anteriormente está hinchado nuevamente, a qué se deberá esto?


----------



## Helminto G.

a que estba trabajando de mas cambialo y no tendras problema ya que ahora si tienes odos los capacitores bien, no esta de ma usr regulador en tu equipo


----------



## ejtagle

Pss... OJO al tipo de capacitores.. Las fuentes AT/ATX REQUIEREN para su correcto funcionamiento en los capacitores del rectificador de salida capacitores de bajo ESR , éstos son mucho más caros... Se suelen distinguir o porque lo dicen, o porque dicen 105 grados en un costado, o porque las letras son doradas... Si pones capacitores comunes en vez de los correctos, se van a recalentar muy mucho y no van a durar nada... y en el proceso puede llegar a quemarse tu PC, porque la fuente depende de este tipo de capacitores para ser estable y dar en forma contínua la tensión de salida...


----------



## Helminto G.

esos capacitores los puedes sacar de utras fuentes dañadas o motherboards


----------



## abndol

ejtagle dijo:


> Pss... OJO al tipo de capacitores.. Las fuentes AT/ATX REQUIEREN para su correcto funcionamiento en los capacitores del rectificador de salida capacitores de bajo ESR , éstos son mucho más caros...



En efecto, los que cambié me costaron 3 dólares cada uno (me pareció demasiado caro) :enfadado:


----------



## jonatanlc

Hola!

  Tengo una fuente ATX que prende y a los segundos se apaga , probé diodos y están todos sanos , transistores de potencia sanos , rectificadores sanos , cambie capacito-res pero sigue dando ese problema , alguien sabe por donde más podría revisar ? Dispongo de multimetro y capacimetro .

PD: También revise todas las soldaduras por si había algo flojo pero nada.. 

PD2 : La fuente usa el tipico TL494 y LM393


----------



## zopilote

Comienza a usar tu capacimetro, en los condensadores de 1000uF.


----------



## jesust

Hola, dices que se apaga a los pocos segundos,  ¿ No sera que el pulsador de arranque esta cruzado por ello se pone en marcha y se te apaga a los 4 segundos ?

 Si no es la causa mira el circuito que va conectado al hilo verde ( power on ) del conector ATX, debe tener negativo para que se mantenga en marcha.




jonatanlc dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo una fuente ATX que prende y a los segundos se apaga , probé diodos y están todos sanos , transistores de potencia sanos , rectificadores sanos , cambie capacito-res pero sigue dando ese problema , alguien sabe por donde más podría revisar ? Dispongo de multimetro y capacimetro .
> 
> PD: También revise todas las soldaduras por si había algo flojo pero nada..
> 
> PD2 : La fuente usa el tipico TL494 y LM393


----------



## Cynfran90

Hola a todos, yo también tuve ese problema cuando queria probar mi fuente, una ratito intentaba girar el ventilador y enseguida paraba, abri la fuente para ver si algún componente se quemó y encontre esta cosita dañada (Perdón no se que rayos es, no dice nada por el), alguién sabe que es y como puedo encontrar su repuesto, gracias.


----------



## 1024

Cynfran90 dijo:


> Hola a todos, yo también tuve ese problema cuando queria probar mi fuente, una ratito intentaba girar el ventilador y enseguida paraba, abri la fuente para ver si algún componente se quemó y encontre esta cosita dañada (Perdón no se que rayos es, no dice nada por el), alguién sabe que es y como puedo encontrar su repuesto, gracias.



Hola, es probablemente una bobina, difícilmente una bobina se daña, ¿como es que sabes que se daño?


----------



## Cynfran90

En realidad supongo eso porque su carcasa esta deformada, como si se derritio por calor o algo asi. Debo agregar que por la placa de la fuente dice L8 en el footprint del componente, no se si ayude en algo, solo quiero identificarle a este componente...


----------



## 1024

Cynfran90 dijo:


> En realidad supongo eso porque su carcasa esta deformada, como si se derritio por calor o algo asi. Debo agregar que por la placa de la fuente dice L8 en el footprint del componente, no se si ayude en algo, solo quiero identificarle a este componente...








Hola, al tener en la serigrafia de la placa la referencia L8 se confirma que es una bobina, en la fotografía que muestras no se observa deformada


----------



## palurdo

Lo que se deforma es el plastico de fuera que llega a quebrarse pero la bobina funciona igual. De hecho la fuente si le puenteas esa bobina funcionara igual aunque con peor regulacion


----------



## Cynfran90

En la foto no se ve nomás pero si que esta muy dañado el plástico, por eso nomás dudaba de eso pero probare puentear esa parte. Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## travgis

Buenas a todos, la Cooler Master RS-550W me hace como si fuera a arrancar pero se apaga, me facilitaría mucho el problema poseer algún esquema o diagrama de la misma porque repararla a vista es bastante complicado. Muchas gracias. ...


----------



## jreyes

Reemplaza el diodo que está asociado al 5V standby, suele estar cerca del disipador del secundario pero no está adosado a él.


----------



## travgis

J Reyes voy a realizar tu sugerencia pero no estoy muy seguro ya que el problema es a la hora del arranque de la misma.

No resolví, no hay otra sugerencia porque los 5 SB los da sin problema pero cuando puenteo para arrancarla entonces hace como que va a arrancar y se apaga (mueve el ventilador).


----------



## darmancubano

Fuente Cooler Master modelo rs-550-pcar-n1

Ésta fuente reventó una tny que tiene en su circuito y no se exactamente cual lleva, me interesa si es posible un manual o una foto de éste integrado que no se cual lleva, o el manual de ésta placa, para repararla, la verdad es que ya le puse una tny 276 y no arranca, pero no estoy seguro de que es la que lleva, de todas formas por retroalimentación inversa yo compruebo el autocoupling y determino si el resto del proceso después de la tny esta bien o no, pero como no tengo el dato de la tny, agradezco cualquier ayuda que me den


----------

